# java.lang.LinkageError: loader constraints violation.



## Grasstampfer (17. Okt 2008)

Hi,

ich hoffe ihr koennt mir hier vielleicht helfen.

ich habe ein war file dass ich auf einem jboss deploy.

wenn ich es deploy erhalte ich 

java.lang.LinkageError: loader constraints violated when linking javax/activation/DataHandler class
at com.sun.xml.ws.message.AttachmentUnmarshallerImpl.<clinit>(AttachmentUnmarshallerImpl.java:55)
at com.sun.xml.ws.client.sei.ResponseBuilder$DocLit.readResponse(ResponseBuilder.java:499)
at com.sun.xml.ws.client.sei.SyncMethodHandler.invoke(SyncMethodHandler.java:238)
at com.sun.xml.ws.client.sei.SyncMethodHandler.invoke(SyncMethodHandler.java:206)
at com.sun.xml.ws.client.sei.SEIStub.invoke(SEIStub.java:103)
at $Proxy147.getUPIForAccession(Unknown Source)

im netz gesuche findet man, dass es daran liegen kann, dass das activation.jar doppelt vorkommt. was es in meinem fall auch tut. der Jboss hat  seins und ich eins im WEB-INF/lib. Entferne ich doch meins, so erhalte ich 

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/activation/DataHandler

also wird das von mir doch gebraucht ?!
jboss ist in der version 4.2.3

hat jemand eine idee ?

DANKE


----------



## Wildcard (17. Okt 2008)

Ist eigentlich immer ein ClassLoader Problem. Versuch mal eine akutellere Version des Artifacts.


----------



## FArt (17. Okt 2008)

Wie ist das WAR bzgl. ClassLoader konfiguriert? 
Es sollte funktionieren, wenn du das JAR mitlieferst und das WAR so konfigurierst, dass es ein eigenes LoaderRepository spendiert bekommt. Jetzt noch das WAR so konfigurieren, dass das ClassLoader-Delegationsmodell umgekehrt wird (ich glaube das hieß java2classloaderdelegation=true oder so ähnlich) und schon werden Ressourcen erst im WAR, dann im JBoss Repository gesucht. Das sollte es sein.


----------



## Grasstampfer (20. Okt 2008)

danke euch beiden - werde ich mir mal zu gemuete fuehren


----------

